# Suzuki DF 70 - Low compression



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Boat in for service - rough idle and some loss of power. Tech said low compression on one cylinder. Couldn't estimate how much was going to cost. He guessed that it was an exhaust valve due to one plug being wet??:banghead:banghead:banghead

Has anyone on here had experience with this type of problem and be able to ball-park what I am going to spend for this repair.

Thanks.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

typically valve work can run upto a grand or better.....


----------

